# Another bodyfat guess



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Just about to start keto Monday after a bulk so took some before pics to see how i progress. I don't own any callipers so what would you guys say my bf levels are at the moment?

Thanks


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

I would say somewhere in the region of 10-13.

You are at a good starting point mate. Good luck!


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok thanks guys for the answers maybe a few more guesses then i will work out an average

and go from there


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

Not a clue but wish I had that physique, I would consider that cut for me lol!


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

def sub 15 your lucky you have well defined abs very prominant this will always make you appear leaner than you are back fat is the tell tale though esp. lower


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking good mate considering you've just finished a bulk- I'd say 15 percent ish


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

muzzy2kuk said:


> Not a clue but wish I had that physique, I would consider that cut for me lol!


Same here


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Youre pretty much where i want to be right now. props.


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments and guesses guys :thumb:

Im going to work things off 15% bf,12 weeks of keto starts monday so going to have a nice carb blowout this weekend :devil2: Im going to be doing cardio 5x a week 40 mins fasted also weights 3x a week heavy low reps this may change further in. Sups will be whey, glutamine, multivits, kelp ,green tea fish oil. Im expecting to lose some mass which bothers me a bit but i guess i will have to wait and see. Im not going to do a journal but will post up pics mid and end of the diet 

Stats at the moment

Weight 12st 2

Height 5ft 6 short ass lol

Age 33


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

good luck with that mate

dont forget to update on how u get on


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

ashie1986 said:


> good luck with that mate
> 
> dont forget to update on how u get on


Thanks mate will do


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

Looking good to me! I wish I was at that stage looking at the pics on my thread. Haha


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

S.hen said:


> Looking good to me! I wish I was at that stage looking at the pics on my thread. Haha


Its taken me years to get where i am mate and still im not happy, Most of it was years wasted clueless not eating or training properly. Its only the last few years i have made some reasonable progress because of of the internet and good forums like this one. Your at the right place mate keep learning asking questions stick to your goals and you will be surprised what you can do good luck with the cut


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

In my avvy i guess we are in same b/f range caliper said 14.5% "abs relaxed"


----------



## kikodear (Jun 24, 2008)

You are looking well mate, solid and decent proportion, you look far bigger than 12st 2lb! Well done for achieving what you already have. You arent holding much bf around your abs at that weight, so they will be looking fantastic when you drop another 5%. I started my Keto 2 weeks ago and it's going well so far. I posted a thread the other day asking for advice on how long to stay on a Keto, but havent had anyone reply yet. Good luck with your cut pipebomb.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

pipe bomb good luck with everything mate .


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

I have a similar problem my abdominal muscles are too skint ,so even an inch or 2 extra on them I can kiss them goodbye


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Mikazagreat said:


> In my avvy i guess we are in same b/f range caliper said 14.5% "abs relaxed"


Yes mate i agree v similar levels to you from what i can see


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

sack off guessing what your bf% is,its irelevant,judge by how lean you look in the mirror thats all that matters


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

kikodear said:


> You are looking well mate, solid and decent proportion, you look far bigger than 12st 2lb! Well done for achieving what you already have. You arent holding much bf around your abs at that weight, so they will be looking fantastic when you drop another 5%. I started my Keto 2 weeks ago and it's going well so far. I posted a thread the other day asking for advice on how long to stay on a Keto, but havent had anyone reply yet. Good luck with your cut pipebomb.


Hi mate thanks for the kind words  im no expert but from what i can gather most seem to do 12 weeks. I have read of some people doing it for longer. Good luck with the cut mate hope yo do well :thumb:


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

around 13% I guess


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

I would guess your way below 15% but above 10. Nothing like the other guesses here but I was way fatter than you and still below 15% last year before diet.

...buy calipers or get your ass to a decent gym who will do it for you.

Good luck with the diet


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

weeman said:


> sack off guessing what your bf% is,its irelevant,judge by how lean you look in the mirror thats all that matters


Just needed an estimate to get my lbm worked out that's all mate, Still learning thanks for the advice


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

12 stone 2, i would have said more then that like


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

dogue said:


> I would guess your way below 15% but above 10. Nothing like the other guesses here but I was way fatter than you and still below 15% last year before diet.
> 
> ...buy calipers or get your ass to a decent gym who will do it for you.
> 
> Good luck with the diet


Thanks mate i may get it done proper monday at the gym im guessing 14-15

its gotta be around there somewhere lol


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> 12 stone 2, i would have said more then that like


Lol im only 5ft 6 mate proper short :lol:


----------

